# Speaking of Beetles, Are blister Beetles harmful to goats?



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

We are being overrun with them now after our rain I guess they are all hatching out. Are they dangerous to goats. I know if a horse ingests one it can kill a horse. We are headed out to poison them now but wanted to know.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Bumping this up because I really wanna know if these things are dangerous for Daffodil.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have no idea.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

According to this article, yes they can be toxic to goats.

http://aces.nmsu.edu/pubs/_circulars/circ536.html


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I figured they were. Crud, Well we doused them with sevin spray and they were dying in droves. However, that means she has to stay in one pen til this infestation ends and the poison can be rained away. I have never seen so many blister bugs in my life.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think they are toxic to most livestock ....I also read that if they are killed in the stalls or in the hay the remnants can be fatal if ingested ...
Not sure where I read that though...make sure your dealing with actual blister beetles before you freak , some other black bugs can be mistaken for them.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

No they are definitely blister beetles. They are pretty bad here every august. these hatched early I guess because of the rain shower the other night. We tried to spray them before they got near her pen. Hopefully if any live ones wander in there she will know better than to eat it. Our chickens ran out to gobble them up and start pecking to saw what they were and ran from them. So obviously they knew better than to eat them.


----------

